# Norwegian Ur quattro Photo Shoot Published on Klutch



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Photographer Joachim Naess shot the above thoroughly restored and upgraded ur quattro with RS 2 engine swap and has published a full set of photos of the car over on Klutch online. The shoot was originally done for Treffpunkt magazine and it netted a 4-page spread. 

The car itself is textbook in an OEMplus build of an original quattro. In addition to the RS2 engine, the car also gets H&R lowering springs, Bilstein shocks, and 16X9 Schmidt Revolution wheels finished in rally white. We really admire the detail work inside as well with a leather-wrapped center console and astoundingly clean condition. 



















Check out more shots (including high-res) of the car after the jump. 

* Full Story *


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

He should top up his brake fluid.  

Nice build but FYI the centre console and the extension is stock and leather covered ont he RR, as are the gloveboxes, door arm rests and door pockets. 

HTH


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

ralleyquattro said:


> He should top up his brake fluid.
> 
> Nice build but FYI the centre console and the extension is stock and leather covered ont he RR, as are the gloveboxes, door arm rests and door pockets.
> 
> HTH


My planned post exactly....

Lovely car though!


----------

